
New Mac Pro 2013 Teardown - protomyth
http://blog.macsales.com/22108-new-mac-pro-2013-teardown
======
ChuckMcM
I think this will be an interesting thing to watch going forward.

So for years the "AT" and then "ATX" design has dominated personal computers.
pushed by Intel as a way to create a serviceable framework for OEMs to create
workable computers, all of the "tough" engineering challenges (like heat
management) were "designed in" by the modularity constraints. Evolving as a
unit, the x86 PC, the Processor, and power requirements (and later GPU
requirements) all foisted their own compromises on the builders.

Now Apple had something pretty cool, they started with a platform that is
designed for heat dissipation. Basically the entire central column does
nothing but suck heat away from things attached to it. And they put a large
diameter fan which can be quieter at the top.

Given that most of the things we used to think of as "interface cards" which
attached to a bulky parallel bus are being built on top of serial buses,
either USB, Thunderbolt, or PCIe. The ability to support the big hitters
(CPU/Memory complex) and GPU complex, in addition to a "ports and I/O zone"
would be welcome relief for PC makers if they had something similar.

There hasn't been a company, other than Intel, that had the reach to create a
mass market form factor for a long time. The last serious change was when VIA
created the ITX standard, and it was really pretty modest relative to the ATX
standard at the time.

So whether or not you like the 'jet engine' look of the thing, it seems like
it brings some nice innovation to the systems design table. I would love to
see a generic equivalent that built in a thermal management system as nice as
this one. By keeping the 'fins' on the other side of the boards, there is
nothing to suck dust on to the circuit boards. And if you've ever cleaned a PC
that was stuck under a desk in somebodies house for a few years you will
probably find this a huge improvement.

All in all, I give it top marks. But I've yet to see it in person!

~~~
tracker1
I actually like the design... I only wish they'd do a consumer grade
version... somewhere between this and the mini in terms of pricing... around a
$1k price point, I'd get one.

~~~
dsl
If they put decent (read: not mobile chipset) graphics in the iMac's the
higher end models would fit the bill as a decent mid-range.

------
pan69
Regardless of specs, it's an absolute terrible looking device, a real
monstrosity I would say.

I was just looking into getting a MacPro after years of self building my boxes
and started to warm up towards the "previous" Mac Pro boxes/towers.

However, getting a MacPro is now longer a option with this "design" and self
build suddenly seems quite appealing again.

~~~
arrrg
Well, that’s just, like, your opinion.

Design is the worst. Searching for bookshelf speakers during the last month
was an appalling experience. I think they all look absolutely disgusting, no
matter how much you want to spend. HiFi people all have disgusting taste. But
that’s also just my opinion. They seem to honestly believe that their ugly
bookshelf speakers are stunning.

~~~
buttsex
If you are looking at the lower end, have you checked out the Audioengine A2
speakers? I have the black ones and while they aren't the sexiest, pure black
is pretty good looking.

~~~
daeken
Audioengine A5 + Audioengine S8 + Nuforce Icon HDP is my current rig. Can't be
beaten in its price bracket, IMO.

~~~
sjwright
Oh it can be beaten.

For hundreds less you can easily build a near-identical system. For example:
Audioengine A5 + Audioengine S8 + Behringer UCA202. DACs are grossly overrated
when it comes to their influence on sound quality. Regardless, the UCA202
measures outstandingly well.

For somewhat less you can easily build a much, much, much, much better system.
For example: Audioengine A5 + Audioengine S8 + Behringer UCA202 + MiniDSP 2x4
+ MiniDSP UMIK-1 + Room EQ Wizard. This nets you basic room response
correction, plus an active crossover between the speakers and sub. Configured
well, you could get a more linear response, better imaging, and better bass
integration.

~~~
daeken
To be fair, the reason I got the NuForce Icon HDP is for my headphones
(Sennheiser HD650); the DAC is great, but the preamp for headphones is
downright spectacular. Anyway, it doubles as my DAC for my speakers.

